
This Japanese hotel room is $1 a night. The catch? You must livestream your stay - herendin2
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/livestream-hotel-room-japan-intl-hnk/index.html
======
nriconalla
I can go with this deal of course. But those private people would definitely
decline this kind of promo as we called it. This is great for Vloggers who
review their stays in hotels all over the world. And Japan is a nice country.

------
renegadesensei
>Engaging in "lewd acts" with a romantic partner is not allowed during your
stay.

Sheesh. What's the point then?

